# Vision: New York Breathing Machine



## jackedi07 (Jul 27, 2012)

Madrid-based Independent Architectural Diplomacy (IAD) was selected by the City of New York to design a new, sustainable "super-skyscraper" concept. The result is the New York Breathing Machine, a carbon-neutral building which uses solar panels and micro turbines to produce natural-conduction airflow.

The ETFE skin also uses the weather to the building's advantage, by allowing the air currents to modulate the temperature. The green areas will add protection from strong winds. The interior and exterior are connected through a gridded armature.

http://skyscrapercenter.com/new-york-city/new-york-breathing-machine/15595/
http://www.designboom.com/architecture/new-york-breathing-machine-superskyscraper-by-iad/

Renders:


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

a CTBUH pipe dream? damn that thing would be massive. This is not an actual proposal, it is a vision.


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

^^ It would be an incredible place to live in with all the sky terraces but sadly I think something like this is way too visionary for this decade, or I'd say even for the decade after it :sad2:


----------



## Funkyskunk2 (Sep 6, 2011)

Metlife 2.0? And here I got all excited.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

yeah vision, but a cool vision indeed


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

a nice vision indeed. but the thread should be moved to the skyscraper-section in the world forums

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3252


----------



## Hanyuu222 (Oct 18, 2010)

Okay, I really like the structural expressionism aspect and the fact that it's massive. Must be utterly massive, like taking up like more space than the Twin Towers. What are the dimensions on the base? Must be something like 500-600 feet by like 200-300 feet assuming it's over 1,500 feet tall. Then again I could be totally wrong lol.


----------



## LouDagreat (Jan 30, 2013)

Massive. I'm sure it would face strong opposition. This project sort of reminds of the skyscraper farms ideas that propped up a few years back.


----------



## FloripaNation (Mar 1, 2011)

Ugly!


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Wow, in the first pic it looked like a 150 m tower until i realised there was a city at it's base.:nuts: Good idea, but in a smaller scale.


----------



## Uaarkson (Feb 11, 2009)

This is a concept, not a proposal. It does not belong in this forum.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

A bit utopic concept, but if the design it was scaled down to 100 meters it would look far better. Now it is a fattie. :lol:

And what a gimmicky name. They need more time to think something like this over... :rofl:


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

would be imposing from the GWB...


----------



## JohnFlint1985 (Jun 15, 2007)

vision - at best


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Repulsive at best. There aren't words to describe how awful this is.


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

A telltale sign that this is not an actual proposal is that the City of New York commissioned this concept, not a company with the money to pay for building it.


----------



## sbarn (Mar 19, 2004)

Not only is this a vision, but it is placed on Columbia's Msnhattanville campus which is currently under construction and receiving billions of dollars in investment.

This should be moved from this section.


----------



## onewtclover (Aug 22, 2013)

It looks funny. :lol: I would like for this to be built, but most of the projects that look that massive aren't built. But it'd be one more building for New York to be proud of, so BRING ON THE CRANES!


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ It's 3x as wide as 1WTC.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

ZZ-II said:


> a nice vision indeed. but the thread should be moved to the skyscraper-section in the world forums
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3252


You read my mind! :cheers:


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

looks cool, but the name is terrible


----------

